# Ridley buys Eddy Merckx Cycles



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Ridley buys loss-making Eddy Merckx Cycles | road.cc


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

So what does this mean? Are the Merckx carbon fiber bikes made in Belgium? Are Ridleys? I guess I'm glad they were purchased by a Belgian bike manufacturer.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

What it means is that Merckx gets to stay in business. I thought their marketing the past couple of years was very slick. I loved naming the bikes after significant Eddy Merckx races and victories. It sure doesn't sound like it helped sell bikes, at least in the US. 1500 bikes sold in a year is not good.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

To me, it's just another plastic bike company anymore. I own a steel Corsa 01. It's too bad they can't keep making steel bikes. I bet they'd sell more than 1500 in the U.S. a year. They did a special run of 100 steel frames a few years ago, and they all got snapped up at pretty high prices. I get it that almost everyone wants carbon fiber bikes -- that's why virtually every bike company is doing business with big Chinese factories. What makes Eddy Merckx stand out from the herd anymore?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Next thing you know it will be fibreglass forks all round.


----------

